# for those of u with aftermarket cd players...



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

which wiring harness did u use??

cause in canada there is no xtrail harness available at the moment

would a sentra harness work

or an altima one???


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

anyone know??


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Installed my cd in May and still don't have a harness. as far as i now nothing is available yet. I just made a cover from black cardboard to cover the open space. I think we will cave to make something custom


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

it should be the same as any newer Nissan with double DIN size radio


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

mike dockal said:


> it should be the same as any newer Nissan with double DIN size radio


No, its not. I went to BestBuy and few specialized shops and tried some on. Doesn't fit


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*It's the same as the 350z's*

I got mine at Number One Sound on College St. in Toronto for $20. I was referred there by Kromer Radio, who was out of stock. Then I saw what looked to be an identical one at Future Shop for $15, then another for $10 at Canadian Tire. D'oh!

It's a set of two rectangular plugs, one with a few more pins than the other. Each has a bunch of color-coded wires coming from it.

You solder or crimp the wires from these two connectors to the harness that came with your aftermarket deck (I assume you already know this, though.) 

It all fits together quite nicely after that.

You can see my finished and installed harness in a picture if you go here:
http://pierreseguin.ca/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=25&pos=27

There are two large white rectangular connectors at one end, a bunch of wires wrapped in tape and wire ties, and at the other end is the small black connector that came with my Alpine.


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

ecrase2500 said:


> It's a set of two rectangular plugs, one with a few more pins than the other. Each has a bunch of color-coded wires coming from it.


I Guess with this specific description nobody should pick the wrong one.


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Touché.*



sd333 said:


> I Guess with this specific description nobody should pick the wrong one.


Good point.

Here's what mine looks like. Seems to be the same one for most Nissans, 95+:










http://www.scosche.com/scosche_caraudio.aspx?CategoryID=78&ItemID=NN03B


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

was there any specific nissan it belonged to??


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

I am sorry, i got confused. I always mix up harness and installation kit


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

TjC said:


> was there any specific nissan it belonged to??


When I got mine, I told the guy it was the same as a 350z when he couldn't find a listing for the X-Trail in his book. I just happened to know that the 350z's 6-disc Bose changer head unit is nearly identical to the X-Trail's radio. I guessed right, from a harness perspective.

Turns out, though, that the part is listed as '95+ Nissan, so it would seem it's not model-specific.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

and did u hvae to modify the harness in any way?


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

TjC said:


> and did u hvae to modify the harness in any way?


No, the two white rectangular receptacles of the adapter harness snapped perfectly into the two head unit plugs coming from the X-Trail. I just had to solder the aftermarket head unit harness wires to the adapter harness, as mentioned previously.

I assume you've done this before, but if not:

Make sure to insulate all the wires you solder (or crimp) using electrical tape or shrink wrap, and test your finished harness (play with the balance, fader, etc.) before you put your dash back together. Use wire ties to hold the various wires in your harness together and to keep shorter wires from getting overstressed.

Also keep in mind that if you're using the deck's amp to power the speakers and it's a really high-powered one, you may need to run a separate, fused wire directly from the battery for your +12V connnection, which means you would leave that wire disconnected when you solder the two sides of the harness together. I believe the -12V ground comes from the chassis, as opposed to the harness, in the X-Trail's case. Depending on the deck's harness, there may also be a ground wire to screw to the body or dash frame.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

sweet thanx


----------

